# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Halloween october 30th?

## Jesseda

So the city of moore said halloween will be oct 30th, will you let your kids trick-or-treat that day or the real day, or both?.. p.s I hope they dont change the date of christmas if it falls on a certain day thats not so good for certain people. I wonder if they will move thanksgiving to the weekend?

----------


## Jersey Boss

More government interference in the life of it's citizens. Resist and celebrate it on the 31st and tell that to anybody showing up on the 30th.

----------


## jmarkross

The *Witches Union, Local 564*.._.is hopping mad about all this_...

----------


## bombermwc

Dudes, it's not the first time. This way the kids aren't out trick-or-treating the night before school. Duh.

----------


## BBatesokc

> So the city of moore said halloween will be oct 30th, will you let your kids trick-or-treat that day or the real day, or both?.. p.s I hope they dont change the date of christmas if it falls on a certain day thats not so good for certain people. I wonder if they will move thanksgiving to the weekend?


I love when people try and make a point by being absurd.

----------


## Jesseda

lol its funny that kids trick or treat on tuesday wensday and thursday. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Thunder

Jesseda, why are you surprised?  It has been done many times before.  I know you have kids, so you should know better than that. Thanksgiving can't be moved for political reason...obviously it has to be the day before Black Friday.  And it is obvious the Christmas date will not be changed.  We already have a thread or two about this Halloween date-changer sensation.

----------


## Jesseda

My kids are 5 and 4, I dont remember 6 or 7 years ago for trick or treating when it fell on a sunday, i was a college party person back then so i didnt care about trick or treats.. I do remember my kids trick or treating on a wensday or thursday night( it was a school night), they didnt change the date..

----------


## AAC2005

FYI: David Payne was giving Saturday's forecast this morning, acting as if the Trick-or-Treating would be done on that evening, instead of Sunday...I don't care either way - my lights will be dim on both nights (just not in the mood this year).

----------


## jn1780

I think Norman is still doing Halloween on Sunday.  I guess OU football trumps god, education and trick or treating. LOL

----------


## kawititnow

> I think Norman is still doing Halloween on Sunday.  I guess OU football trumps god, education and trick or treating. LOL


Explain to me how OU football trumps God and education??? OU football does not play on Sunday, nor does OU, or any local school, have class on Saturday (when OU does play football), so unless I'm missing something...

----------


## MrZ

> I think Norman is still doing Halloween on Sunday.  I guess OU football trumps god, education and trick or treating. LOL


Damn, quit being so PC. Halloween in Oct. 31. When it is a weekday it isn't moved to a weekend. Don't mess with it, leave it where it is and avoid the headache. Why do people feel the need to mess with stuff that is perfectly fine? The sun will set at 6:36PM and the majority of kids are out the door within 30 minutes of that if they aren't out before. Most kids go for an hour or two and then are ready to go home. It's not like they are staying out until midnight.

----------


## Thunder

MrZ, a lot of kids are out toward 11 or 12.  It is a very late night for everyone.  Lots of houses to cover. lol

----------


## Jesseda

where i live most kids trick or treat from sun down till around 9 p.m, most of the older kids 10 to whatever age trick or treat a lil later but no later then 10 pm usually..

----------


## jn1780

> Explain to me how OU football trumps God and education??? OU football does not play on Sunday, nor does OU, or any local school, have class on Saturday (when OU does play football), so unless I'm missing something...


I actually don't care either way which day its held.  You have to think about the rationality of moving Halloween to get the joke I was making.  Let's get real, the *main* reason they moved it to Saturday night was because it occurs on a Sunday.  If it occurred on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday they would not bother moving it.  Some cities/towns_ may_ move it, if it fell on a Thursday.  I was just commenting how the City of Norman doesn't care when Halloween is held as long as it is not on a game night.

----------


## Jesseda

pssst jn1780, some people on here cant take a joke..We all have to be serious

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I actually don't care either way which day its held.  You have to think about the rationality of moving Halloween to get the joke I was making.  Let's get real, the *main* reason they moved it to Saturday night was because it occurs on a Sunday.  If it occurred on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday they would not bother moving it.  Some cities/towns_ may_ move it, if it fell on a Thursday.  I was just commenting how the City of Norman doesn't care when Halloween is held as long as it is not on a game night.


More imposing fundamental Christian concerns om everybody. If you have a problem with Halloween on Sunday, don't observe it. Why  accommodate this fringe?

----------


## Lord Helmet

> Jesseda, why are you surprised?  It has been done many times before.  I know you have kids, so you should know better than that. Thanksgiving can't be moved for political reason...obviously it has to be the day before Black Friday.  And it is obvious the Christmas date will not be changed.  We already have a thread or two about this Halloween date-changer sensation.


I'm sorry...but do you ever know what you're talking about?

It's my feeling that they moved it so people can go to church...which is just silly. You can go to church on sunday morning if you must.

I've never heard of Halloween being moved when it falls on any other day of the week (except in Norman when there's a football game). I can see the rationality for that...not as safe to have kiddos out and about with that much traffic on the side streets and that many drunk folks wantering about.

----------


## Jesseda

Yeah i had a feeling it was a church related thing. I say if you are not comfortable with halloween being on a sunday(church day) then you probably shouldnt be celebrating it

----------


## jn1780

> More imposing fundamental Christian concerns om everybody. If you have a problem with Halloween on Sunday, don't observe it. Why  accommodate this fringe?


Was that direct at me or just a question just thrown out there?  Like I said, I don't care which day its held since I'm not that religious.  What I do have a problem with is people using the school night excuss.  If it really was about school they should move it to the last Friday or Saturday of October.  I wouldn't have a problem with that and anyone who throws a fit about it not being on the 31st is just as ridiculous as "fundamentalist Christians".

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Was that direct at me or just a question just thrown out there?  Like I said, I don't care which day its held since I'm not that religious.  What I do have a problem with is people using the school night excuss.  If it really was about school they should move it to the last Friday or Saturday of October.  I wouldn't have a problem with that and anyone who throws a fit about it not being on the 31st is just as ridiculous as "fundamentalist Christians".


It was directed at those who make these arbitrary decisions to accommodate a fringe minority. I agree 100 % with you that the school night excuse is patently ridiculous and is nothing but providing cover to provide a legal excuse.  Just leave the holiday calendar alone.

----------


## Jesseda

This is funny, we made the headlines on this subject..... http://shine.yahoo.com/event/hallowe...?pg=2#comments

----------


## Jesseda

I still say lets move thanksgiving thursday to a the last saturday of the month, it just seems better that way, kids will not miss as much school, more people will be off that couldnt get the time off since it will be held on a  weekend, what do ya say lol

----------


## Thunder

> I still say lets move thanksgiving thursday to a the last saturday of the month, it just seems better that way, kids will not miss as much school, more people will be off that couldnt get the time off since it will be held on a  weekend, what do ya say lol


Then we have to move another political holiday to Black Sunday.  Oh, dear.

----------


## Jesseda

Black sunday can work, shop 5 a.m till church service, thank the lord for all the great deals you found today, then off to sunday lunch with the family

----------


## bunchakids

They are saying its a $100 fine if you are caught trick or treating on sunday in moore. Wonder if thats for each kid? lol

----------


## Thunder

> They are saying its a $100 fine if you are caught trick or treating on sunday in moore. Wonder if thats for each kid? lol


Nah.  Moore can't just make up a rule in an instant.  If its not in the books, then they can't give out tickets.

----------


## jn1780

> Nah.  Moore can't just make up a rule in an instant.  If its not in the books, then they can't give out tickets.


What about laws about soliciatation and trespassing?  I would hope they would not do that to anyone.

----------


## Thunder

> What about laws about soliciatation and trespassing?  I would hope they would not do that to anyone.


If they do that, there will be an uproar against Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

OMG that is crazy, this with make national news if true

----------


## MrZ

> They are saying its a $100 fine if you are caught trick or treating on sunday in moore. Wonder if thats for each kid? lol


Source?

----------


## old okie

We've lived in other communities where Halloween was moved from a Sunday night; plenty of publicity via the local papers at the time; kids showed up for treats on Saturday; no one ever showed on a Sunday if the "official" day was Saturday.  No big deal.

We just finished our Halloween celebration in our neighborhood; LOTS of kiddos because of the great weather; started about 6, we shut our porch light off at 8, so hubby could watch the game.  Probably had 150+ kids; our neighborhood does a big wing-ding for it; lots of houses do yard decor; parents walk around with their kids in groups; we have those who drive in from outside the neighborhood.  Plus, the Cleveland Co. deputies and auxiliary are here to hand out candy and just be a "presence" in the neighborhood, talking with and interacting with residents and visitors.  It is all very positive.

----------


## MrZ

Our neighborhood south of SW 89th & May is usually really busy at Halloween but last night we sat out with the candy and we maybe had 25 kids come by when we usually have hundreds. We sat out from 6:30 until a little after 8PM and it was just really slow. We live on a cul-de-sac and normally most of the houses are giving out candy but there were only 2 of us last night. I drove out to go grab some food around 7:30 and there was hardly anybody trick-or-treating in the neighborhood. I'm hoping tonight is better, otherwise I am going to have a lot of candy to eat myself!

----------


## Jesseda

same thing. i took my kids to 4 different nieghborhoods, there would be a cluster of 4-6 houses handing out candy, the the rest of the area dark, there was i would say 60-70 percent of houses that where dark and not handing out candy.. kinda sad downtown moore at 4 pm was crowded for the trick or treat event though

----------

